# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تراث القطيف >  >  أغاني الأعراس القديمة

## وعود

*أغاني الأعراس القديمة..

**الاولى


شي الله يبو الحسن شي الله
والشمس ردت لعلـي عقب الصلاة
الشـمس ردت ردهـا المولـى علي
بـو الأيمـة يا خـلايق مـا حلاه
ردت الشـمس إليـه عقب الأفـول
انشـا الله يـوم الحشـر كلنا معاه
حيـن ردت لعـلي جـاه السـرور
والخـلايق بو الحسـن تخضع وراه
خصـه بالإكـرام من دون الأنـامل
فـارس الفرسان متى عيني تــراه
لـو ينـوزن حيدر بالخلق رجــح
فـاز من حبـه وخابـت عــداه
مـن رقـي كتـف النبـي محمــد
وكسـر الأصنام والعالـم تــراه
مـن خصـه ربـه أبفـاطـم التقى
وحظـه عـلاه في سـابع سـماه والله
صـلى عليه الله مـا سـار ســرى
أبو الحسنين فـوق مـا نقـدر صفاه
قاتـل المرحب ولا خفـت بعــد
هـام الراس كل من سـيفه علاه
التجـي بك يـا حبيبـي ومهجتـي
كان تشفي كل مريض من بلاه
ألف صلى الله عليك يا بـا الحسـن
كل شـيعي يرتجيك أنت رجــاه


**والثانية ،،،

جل جلال الله والله أكبر

مافي جمال بكون شرواك ياعلي

ومريت علي التينه والتينه ماأثمرت

أثمرها الرحمن كرامة لــ علي

ومريت علي التوفه والتوفه ماأثمرت

أثمرها الرحمن كرامة لـــ علي

مريت علي البمبره والبمبره ماأثمرت

أثمرها الرحمن كرامة لــ علي

ومريت علي الموزه والموزه ماأثمرث

أثمرها الرحمن كرامة لــ علي



**الثاااالثة ،،،


قومي اطلعي له ... يالغاليـة..
صفت خواتم على ... الغالي..
قومي اطلعي له ... يالغاليـة..
محلا الملبس على ... الغالي..
قومي اطلعي له ... يالغاليـة..
صفت سلاسل على ... الغالي..
قومي اطلعي له ... يالغاليـة..
صفت رياحين على ... الغالي..
قومي اطلعي له ... يالغاليـة..
صفت اورد على ... الغالـي..


**الرابعة ،،،


سبع ليالـي ** وليلتيـن وليلـة..
حتى نوصل دار ** أبوش يا زينه..
حتى نوصل دار ** أبوش نقعـد..
حتى المشجـر طلبـوه** علينـا..
حتى نوصل دار ** أبوش نقعـد..
حتى الأساور ** طلبـوه علينـا..
حتى نوصل دار ** أبوش نقعـد..
حتى المعاضد** طلبـوه علينـا..


**الخامسة


يـا عيـن ماليـه ** يـا عيـن مالّـيـه
أنتِ سبب علتي ** سمـره وحضاريـه..
جيته على المنظره ** أبقلب أبخنصـره..
يابو الحسن انظـره ** سـرّ وعلانيـة..
جيته علـى التينـه ** ويعـد خواتيمـه..
يابو الحسـن عينـه ** سـرّ وعلانيـة..
واقف على الطوفه ** وامحنيـه اكفوفـه..
يابو الحسـن شوفـه ** يحـرق افاديـه..
واقف على البيبان ** وجنه غصن ريحان..
ياطرقـه النعسـان ** تسحـر معانيـه..
لمحتـه بعيونـي ** والنـاس شافونـي..
مكتوب في جفوني ** هـذا القمـر ليّـه..
والليلـة بابوكـش ** والليلـة بابوكـش..
لين اوتعوا لش ** هلش صيحي حرامّيـه..




**السادسة

اشلون أنام الليل ** واشلـون أنامـه..
محمد رسـول الله ** لولـو كلامـه..
اشلون أنام الليل ** وأنته على بالـي..
وجهك سطع بالنور ** مثل الهلالـي..
أسمك رسول الله ** واللقـب عالـي..
يا محلا محمـد ** ومحـلا كلامـه..
اشلون أنام الليل ** وأنت أبو الزهراء..
يا محلا وجهه ** بعمامة الخضـرا..
على مجملة العالم ** أنواره مزهـرة..
أحمد عديل الروح ** محلا سلامـه..
اشلون أنام الليـل ** وأنسـى نبينـا..
محمد رسول الله ** رحمـة علينـا..
يا ربي تجمعنا ** بـرض المدينـة..
ونزور أبو إبراهيم ** راعي الغمامة..
يمتى نوصل ليـه ** كلنـا سويـه..
نقبـل أعتابـه ** خيـر البـريـة..
تعجبني الأميال ** والقبة المضيئـة..
واشفـع للمحبيـن ** يـوم القيامـة


**السابعة ،،،
عودوهم عن العين **بيت المعاريس
عودوهم عن العين

كل سنة يعرسوا ثنين **بيت المعاريس
كل سنة يعرسوا ثنين

وكل سنة يزورو الحسين ** بيت المعاريس
وكل سنة يزورو الحسين

وكل سنة يجيبوا غلامين ** بيت المعاريس
وكل سنة يجيبوا غلامين

وكل سنة يعرسوا سبعين **بيت المعاريس
وكل سنة يعرسوا سبعين


**الثامنة ،،،

بالعافيـة عروسة بـالـعـافـيـه..
يـادرو الكونـيـن يـالـوافـيــه..
بالعافيـة عروسـه بـالـعـافـيـة..
ياجوهرة أم لكيـن يـالـوافـيــه..
نذر علي وشهـدوا يـاحـضــور..
الليلة ابـارك لـك وأنـا الوافـيـة..
نذر علي وشهـدو ايـاحـضــور..
لوقف وجلـي لـك وأنـا الوافـيـة..
الله يبـارك لك عروسة بحـق الــرســـول..
وتعيشـي بهـنـاء وأفراح وبعافيـة..
وتـبـارك لــك الزهراء أمي البتول و أولادها..
وحيدر أبو الحسنين وفاطمـة الوافيـة..
كلهم يباركوا لش عروسة ياصحبة الواجب والأصول


**التاسعة ،،،

عليك بالعافية ياللي شراها
عليك بالعافية تهنا معاهـا
عليك بالعافية حلوه وجميلة
عليك بالعافية جوده وكميله
عليك بالعافية زينه ونشميه
عليك بالعافية والسعد جاها
عليك بالعافية مهري لبنيه
عليك بالعافية حلوه وحبيبه
عليك بالعافية مبارك قدمها
عليك بالعافية ياللي شراها


**العاشرة ،،،

يا سامع الصـوت صل على النبـي
أول محمد وابـن عـمـه عـلـي
يا سامع الصـوت صل على النبـي
وعلى أبو حسيـن علي زوج البتـول
صلوا على أحمـد بالله يـا سامعيـن
وعلى ابـن عمـه وآلـه الطاهريـن
يـعـود عليـنـا وكل الحاضريـن
نحتفل كـل عـام بمـولـد النـبـي
وتحضر أم حسين الينا في العـرس
هي الجليلة وهـي بـنـت النـبـي
ويحضر أبو حسين علي زوج البتـول
وتحضـر أولاده وهم أولاد النبـي


**الحادية عشر ،،،


ســلموا لي على شيخ الامـــــاره عـــلي

ســــلموا لي على شيخ الامـــــاره عـــلي
حــــــــســـــبي الله عـــلى مــن حــــــط ليـــه العــــــــــــدواه
سلموا لي على حامي الحميه اما مي
ساقي الناس كوثر شفيعنا في القيامي
حــــســــــبـي الله عـــلى مـــن حـــط ليــــه العـــــــــــــدواه
قالع الباب بيده والولي والمحامي
خرت الآرض لجله والنجم له يتهاوى
حـــــــســــبي الله عــلى مــن حـــــــط ليـــه العــــــــــــدواه
سلموا لي على حيدر امامي المطهر
نزل البير إما مي شتت الجيش في البر
حــــســــــبــي الله عــــلى مــــــــــــن حــــط لــــيه العــــــــــــدواه

سلموا لي على من شيد الدين بسمه
ردت الشمس لجله او عبر الجيش حيدر




**الثانية عشر ،،،

يانوخذه يا حلالي ........ عرج بنا للشمالي
عرج بنا لأبو حسين .... يا حي ذاك القبالي
ينوخذه عرج البر ........ قبل الزلالزل والأمطار
قبل السما تنترس غيم ... والدور دورة شمالي
من شاف الكنس عليها ... وضل حاير اليها
ييمه قومي اخطبيها ........ مالي ومال الرجالي


**الثالثة عشر ،،،

حناج عجين ..........حناج عجين

لازفوج للمعرس بالج تستحين

حناج ورق............حناج ورق

لازفوج للمعرس زخج العـــــرق

============ ====


**ليلة الغسالة

هبهب يا مشمر من فوق رأس البيض هبهب يا مشمر
خلها تتكشمر فاطمة كحيلة عين خلها تتكشمر
رأسها انخيلة فاطمة كحيلة عين رأسها انخيلة

************

على العين والرأس جينا نبارك لش على العين والرأس
لو زعلت الناس واحنا بنات العم ولو زعلت الناس
يبايع الحنا على الفين وقياس على الفين واقياس
البنت ما تتخذ إلا بشور الناس إلا بشور الناس
والولد ما يتخذ إلا بأول ساس إلا بأول ساس
كلكم باركوا له ولد الحمولة كلكم باركوا له
عشرة دولة ابدولة كلكم باركوا له


************


سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

اصلي واسلم عليك يا رسول الله محم وآل محمد صلوات ربي عليه
أفضل الصلاة والسلام عليك يا رسول الله محمد وآل محمد صلوات ربي عليه




**********


**ليلة الحناء



ليلة الحنا على العذراء سعود **** نورها مثل البدر والعين سود
نورها مثل البدر وسط السما **** معودة بالله ومحمد رسول السما
ليلة الحنا على العذراء ابهنا **** نالت العز والسعادة والهنا
ربي يحفظها عن عين الحسود **** عينها مثل النجم بنت الدلال


*********


والليلة بالفرح جينا نهنيها **** يحضرها النبي بغرفتها يهنيها
حلو الحنا منقش بيدها مشكلة **** اشحلاته يا خلق ما ينوصف مثله
حناش عالنجم مثل القمر واحلا **** ذهبها لا بستنة وحنا بياديها
حناها الليلة صاير بالأفراح **** والعاني إليها خاطره يرتاح
خسرها البايع وربح شاريها **** ربح شاريها الحلوة المحبوبة
نسأل الله يلبي مطلوبة **** مثل حب الذهب حناش مصبوبة


********

حناش عجين يا فلانه حناش عجين
لا زفوش على رجلش يا فلانه لا تستحين


*********


يزفة العذري يا محلاها ويلوق بالكفين حناها
يا محلاها من على الكرسي كل الحبايب واقفة احداها
شال الزري لايق على رأسها من فوقها لا حدر غطاها

********

لا بسه الديباج لخضر ها الله ها الله
ثوب بني ثوب أصفر ها الله ها الله
خدها كالورد أحمر ها الله ها الله
وردة شفناش احنه ها الله ها الله
خاضبه الكفين حنه ها الله ها الله
زهر وردي وماء وردي ها الله ها الله
قمر عندنا مثل شمس ها الله ها الله


*********


عروسة مكملة حلوه معانيها
والليلة بالفرح جينا نحنيها
ايش حلوه يا خلق ما ينوصف مثله
حناش مثل النجم يزهي بلياليها
مثل حب الذهب حناش مصبوب
تسلم يمين اللي تحنيها
غنوا للحلوة وباركوا إليها
تستاهل لو جت النسوان تهنيها




*******

عاش هللي حضر ليها يا حلاها بشال لخضر
نقش حناها أحمر وحولها النسوان تفتر
يا حلاها لبنية يا حلاها كلنا جينا انبارك إليها


**فترة ( المتيرب ) .


واتريمبوه واليومي *** واتريمبوه واليومي

يم ثوب لحمر كله حواشي *** مرصع بالذهب وي لقماش

وطول الليل يمازحها ويراشي *** وطول الليل وغرفتهم ضوية



************ *



ازهور إذا دخلت البيت سمي *** وقولي مرحبا بك يا ولد عمي

ازهور إذا دخلت البيت لا لي *** وقولي مرحبا بك يا لهلالي

ألا يا البيض أنا وجدي عليكم *** سبع بيبان مقفوله عليكم

ولاني حية أسعى واجيكم *** ولاني طير أرفرف بالجناحين

ألا يا سعود وصلنا لحليلة *** وبسك من إمساهر هالطفيلة

ألا يا سعود وصلنا لبحاري *** وبسك من إمساهر هالليالي



************


حبيبي لا تقول أشعب ولا ألعب *** ولا تخلي بنات الناس تتعب

بنــــات النــاس يبغون الدراهم *** وخلخال الذهب بالساق يلعب

أبو محمدو شــق إزرار ثــوبه *** يحاجيها ويبوق الحجي بوقه

حبـيـبي يا حبـيـبي يا حبـيـبي *** حبـيبـي لا تقول اني سليتك

سلـتني الـعافيـة حين سليـتك *** يا ورد الرازقي من وين جيتك




**حفل الزفاف



في الأرض محمود *** وفي السماء محمد

ولا إلــــــه إلا الله *** إنـصلي ونسلم علـيه


********


يا سيد الأمجاد **** انت وسيلتنا

للخير والإيمان **** والدين غايتنا

في الدنيا والآخرة *** تكملون فرحتنا

ولا إله إلا الله *** إنصلي ونسلم عليه


***********


يا رب ترزقنا **** كل الهنا ولسرور

وتسعد عروستنا *** والمعرس المبرور

وتزيد في الخيرات ** وي الهدى والنور

ولا إله إلا الله *** إنصلي ونسلم عليه




************ *


يا زفة العذرى يامحلاها *** ويلوق بالكفين حناها

يا محلاها وسط الزفة *** كل الحبايب يمشون إحداها

شال الزري لايق على رأسها *** من فوق لا حدر غطاها

يا محلا الحنا باياديها **** وحجول الذهب لاقت برجليها

بنت جميلة ومكملة وزينة *** امبارك يا عريس وياها

درزن معاضض في اياديها ** العذرة بها لزفة يا محلاها

ثوب الطويل لايق على طولها ** هذي الحلوة وين ألقاها

مستعدة واللي أخذها سعيد *** والخير طول العمر وياها




************ **


*******
*
_وعــــود_

----------


## عشقِ لـ عَلِي

؛؛؛؛؛

جمـيله هي أغاني لوّل     :toung: 
شكراً لكِ *خيه* على هذا الموضوع الرائع
وهذه مشاركه مني ،،
بصوت يا خذني واغني .. بصوت يعجبني كلامه 
والله لرقص لك واغني .. معرس يا زين المعاني 
أصله من عيله كبيره .. ما خذ ابنيه صغيره 
والله لرقص لك واغني .. معرس يا زين المعاني 
والله لرقص لك واغني .. واقرأ بميلادك واهني 
والله لرقص لك واغني .. معرس يا زين المعاني 
معرس يا محلا كلامه .. والعين نجمة تلاله 
والله لرقص لك واغني .. معرس يا زين المعاني 

،
،

لكِ مني خالص التحايا  . .

----------


## توته وبنوته

الله يعطيك العافيه اختي وعود 
صحيح اغاني لول وش حلاتها بس بعضها لابد منها الى الحين
خاصة اللي قلتيهم في البدايه ما يحلا العرس بدونهم
واتريمبوه واليومي *** واتريمبوه واليومي
واليومي = وانيومي (يعني وانجومي مأخوده من النجوم)
وذي منها بعد:
بان الصبح بانيه وايه
بان الصبح بــان بـــان واحبيبي مابــان وايـــــــــــه 
يحبيبي كلما حبيت مليــتون او كلما طالت العشرة تغاليتون
يحبيبي دود البطيخ من لــبه وضعيف البخت يبغضني وانا احبه
يااسمر اللون من قلك تجي حافي و....
يااسمر اللون صايبني عليك اجنون والعشق يبغي لطافه مايريد اجنون
:
:
يسيسبان الحلو 
::
يالهيل بالهيله 
يالهيل بالهيله على من يقرض الهيله
بتنا اصغيرة ولا تقدر على العيله
يالهيل بالهيله على من يقرض الهيله
تقدر اتسافر غبيب الهند في ليله
تقدر تخيط ثياب العرس في ليله


كلماتها كلها اعود بالله اهل لول وما ادراك ما اهل لول
                     لكم تحياتي

----------


## كراريه

الله كتيرررر حلوين اغانــــــي ا لقديمه

تشكرااااتــــــــــي لكــِ خيه ع الطرحــ الجميل


يعطيكــِ ربـــــــــي الف عافيه

وفقتــــــــــــــــــي

----------


## وعود

*تفاحة نيوتن*
*توته و بنوته*
*كرارية* 
*مشكورين على التواجد ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

والله حلوين هالأغاني خية واني بكتب وحدة حليوة بعد

يساكن اخريسان******سولي جاره
يمتى اوصل اليك ******وانظر للمنارة
يمتى نوصل ليك وانزور ******وانسلم عليك
يمتى اوصل اليك ******والزم ضريحك
واجوده بيدي ****** وأشم ضريحك
ويمتى نوصل اليك وانزو******ونسلم عليك 
والله حلوة هالأغنية واجد لحنها وكلماتها وبصوت الرادود حسين السيسي احلى واحلى :bigsmile:  :amuse:

----------


## حزن العمر

فترة ( المتيرب ) .


واتريمبوه واليومي *** واتريمبوه واليومي

يم ثوب لحمر كله حواشي *** مرصع بالذهب وي لقماش

وطول الليل يمازحها ويراشي *** وطول الليل وغرفتهم ضوية

ههههههههه حليوة اغاني الأول
ولاعاد فترة لمتيرب يوم كنا جهال
نقعد وياهم تحت المشمر عشان
يسوون لينا مثلهم هههه ايام حليوة
واغاني احلى ولها معنى بعكس
الحين ،،
الله يعطيك العافية على الموضوع
شكرا لك 

تحيتي العطرة
حزن العمر

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
أغاني بعضها قلواها اللي في حناي
وناسه مثل 
*جل جلال الله والله أكبر*
و* سبع ليالـي ** وليلتيـن وليلـة**..*
و* يـا عيـن ماليـه ** يـا عيـن مالّـيـه*
و* عليك بالعافية ياللي شراها*
واجد وين اذكرهم 
خخخخخخخخخ

بس الحين رجعوا إلى القديم 
ومرغوب أكثر من الجديد خصوصا في اتجلسات والجلوات 
وعود مشكورة اختكي على العمل الجميل 
ويعطيك ربي الصحة والعافية 
اختك :اريام:

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مشاركة حلوة ولطيفة ...*

*الله يعطيج العافية وعود ....*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الله خيوووه 

مجهود طيب تشكري عليه

حلوه أغاني أول وحلوه قلوب أهلها

حلوه اضافة تفاحه 

وحلوه اضافة توته
وحلوه اضافة عفاف

يارب يبارك فيكم

موووفقين

----------


## سفيرة الاحلام

مشكور ه على الموضوع 

الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## وعود

*مشكورين على التواجد ..*

----------


## همسة ألم

حلوين واجـــــــــــــــــد يسلموووووووووووووووووو

----------


## بحر الشرق

مشكورة الله يطيج الف عافيه على المجهود ولايحرمنا منج

----------


## خاتونة

هذي الاغاني الجخه مو أغاني هالايام..................
يسلمووووووووووووووو

----------


## حورالعين666

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله الف خير 
تحياتي 
حور العين666

----------


## ليالي الخبر

*والله اغاني حلوه ..*
فترة ( المتيرب ) .


واتريمبوه واليومي *** واتريمبوه واليومي

يم ثوب لحمر كله حواشي *** مرصع بالذهب وي لقماش

وطول الليل يمازحها ويراشي *** وطول الليل وغرفتهم ضوية
*بس حابه اعرف* 

*وش هي فتره المتيرب؟؟*

----------


## ملاكي الصغير

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## أبو سلطان

صراحة الأخت عهود محد غلبش على هالطرح الجميل 

مشكووووووووووورة جدا

و تسلمي

----------

